# Lack of confidence whilst out hacking



## Nickyhorse89 (19 September 2016)

Hi everyone 

I hack my mare twice a week as break from schooling. I would like for it to be nice and relaxing but she's so stressed out and is constantly on the look out for something to spook at. She spends a lot of time looking behind her as well so drifts all over the track.

Last time she refused to walk past a pile of rubbish (did eventually get past) and nearly lost it over a tractor tire track that was deeper than the other tire tracks we've past. 

We have made progress in 3 months, she doesn't whinny the entire way round but just curious how long it took everyone before their horse started to relax and enjoy going out. Is she just not confident enough in me so feels she needs to be on high alert? What can I do to help? 

Thanks everyone


----------



## skint1 (19 September 2016)

Ah, I can so relate to what you're saying, and it sounds like you've done really well so far. 

How do you feel about hacking? Do you anticipate trouble when you see things that you feel might cause your horse to react?  It might be that you're sending subtle "anxiety" cues down the reins or through your seat to your horse who is then reacting. 

Earlier this year I got to a very tense place with my lovely, honest boy and I couldn't figure out what had changed. I mostly rode with my friends, all of whom are far more accomplished than I (not an issue for you I am sure, but to explain the background) and sometimes I did stuff that felt a bit scary to me on this big powerful horse that I really didn't know very well. My first horse was a saint and compensated for all my lack of skill, but I lost her and he came along as my second horse. 

I unplugged myself from the exciting group rides and went it alone with my boy, which for us was a huge step. It gave me the space to examine my thought processes.  What were my thoughts when I saw things that I thought might worry him? (some of them were quite mental  )   How did those thoughts make me feel?  How did that translate to my body and thus the cues I was giving him?  I even did some hokey little experiments with tractors on the yard that proved beyond doubt that I'm sending him the signal to worry, and he's quite a worrier anyway.  It was really eye opening to witness the impact my thoughts were having on my body which was translating to my horse.

So I've spent a lot of time meandering about on slow rides just retraining my thinking process and learning how to relax and basically just trusting him and letting him trust me, it's a work in progress but it's helped me. Sorry to witter on, hope some of that was helpful.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (19 September 2016)

skint1 said:



			Ah, I can so relate to what you're saying, and it sounds like you've done really well so far. 

How do you feel about hacking? Do you anticipate trouble when you see things that you feel might cause your horse to react?  It might be that you're sending subtle "anxiety" cues down the reins or through your seat to your horse who is then reacting. 

Earlier this year I got to a very tense place with my lovely, honest boy and I couldn't figure out what had changed. I mostly rode with my friends, all of whom are far more accomplished than I (not an issue for you I am sure, but to explain the background) and sometimes I did stuff that felt a bit scary to me on this big powerful horse that I really didn't know very well. My first horse was a saint and compensated for all my lack of skill, but I lost her and he came along as my second horse. 

I unplugged myself from the exciting group rides and went it alone with my boy, which for us was a huge step. It gave me the space to examine my thought processes.  What were my thoughts when I saw things that I thought might worry him? (some of them were quite mental  )   How did those thoughts make me feel?  How did that translate to my body and thus the cues I was giving him?  I even did some hokey little experiments with tractors on the yard that proved beyond doubt that I'm sending him the signal to worry, and he's quite a worrier anyway.  It was really eye opening to witness the impact my thoughts were having on my body which was translating to my horse.

So I've spent a lot of time meandering about on slow rides just retraining my thinking process and learning how to relax and basically just trusting him and letting him trust me, it's a work in progress but it's helped me. Sorry to witter on, hope some of that was helpful.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. I'm more nervous on the road which I know isn't helping her and have to keep on reminding myself to relax. Off road though I'm calm but she's still on edge. She's not on her toes as much but still looks in every direction and spooks at the smallest of things. Stuff I think she'll spook at she doesn't and when I think she'll be fine (like a tire track) she freaks out. I talk to her constantly to reassure her as well. 

We go out on our own mainly as don't wan her becoming reliant on other horses, want her to rely on me. &#9786;


----------



## skint1 (19 September 2016)

hmm, I guess then the best thing is to just keep going as much as you can so it becomes just another thing that you do. Do you ride the same route each time or do you vary it?

eta- I am not a very experienced rider, but hopefully someone who is will also give input


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (19 September 2016)

skint1 said:



			hmm, I guess then the best thing is to just keep going as much as you can so it becomes just another thing that you do. Do you ride the same route each time or do you vary it?

eta- I am not a very experienced rider, but hopefully someone who is will also give input 

Click to expand...

Mainly do the same route as to go further out requires me to go on the road a lot. Thanks,  she's come on lots.


----------



## tiga71 (19 September 2016)

I would do some hacking out with others as well as hacking out on your own. Hacking out with sensible other horse builds their confidence and gives them some time to share the load as it were. Mine both are happy hacking out in company and on their own but they don't like going out on their own all the time. 

If you mix it up with hacks in company she will gain in confidence in all situations, that is what I found with my youngster anyway. Could you go further afield with company?


----------



## Sukistokes2 (19 September 2016)

It seems to me you have made progress , I'd just keep plugging at it. Try to stay calm yourself as they pick up on your mood. I find it helpful to do the same route at first as then She should get used to it. I think you have done well to get this far. Have you tried hacking out with a buddy occassionly ?


----------



## tiga71 (19 September 2016)

Also, if she is a bit spooky, try a bit of despooking in the school or field. You can use any weird things you find hanging around or buy cheap stuff in the pound shops. Umbrellas, bunting, tarpaulin, bins, balls, cones, walking over empty plastic bottles, under things. Doesn't really matter what you use, it is just about getting her to trust you that when you say it is ok to go forward, it is ok and she can feel safe. It is more about building up your trust in each other than actually getting her used to the particular items.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (20 September 2016)

tiga71 said:



			Also, if she is a bit spooky, try a bit of despooking in the school or field. You can use any weird things you find hanging around or buy cheap stuff in the pound shops. Umbrellas, bunting, tarpaulin, bins, balls, cones, walking over empty plastic bottles, under things. Doesn't really matter what you use, it is just about getting her to trust you that when you say it is ok to go forward, it is ok and she can feel safe. It is more about building up your trust in each other than actually getting her used to the particular items.
		
Click to expand...

Yea, we have desensitising lessons. Which have are helpful,  done flags, tarp, cones, barrels. But a plastic bottle in the school is clearly different to a plastic bottle when we're out accordingly to my mare haha


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (20 September 2016)

tiga71 said:



			I would do some hacking out with others as well as hacking out on your own. Hacking out with sensible other horse builds their confidence and gives them some time to share the load as it were. Mine both are happy hacking out in company and on their own but they don't like going out on their own all the time. 

If you mix it up with hacks in company she will gain in confidence in all situations, that is what I found with my youngster anyway. Could you go further afield with company?
		
Click to expand...

I'll try and go out more with others. Was worried she'll become too dependant on other horses so mainly went alone.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (20 September 2016)

Sukistokes2 said:



			It seems to me you have made progress , I'd just keep plugging at it. Try to stay calm yourself as they pick up on your mood. I find it helpful to do the same route at first as then She should get used to it. I think you have done well to get this far. Have you tried hacking out with a buddy occassionly ?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. The talking is to mainly keep me calm than her haha. I'll ask for company next time go out


----------



## sjp1 (20 September 2016)

You are doing well - lots of horses will not hack out alone - so you are doing really well.

They are always more on high alert alone - they are herd animals and being in company keeps them safe - so a few hacks in an between with company might relax her for when she is alone.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (21 September 2016)

sjp1 said:



			You are doing well - lots of horses will not hack out alone - so you are doing really well.

They are always more on high alert alone - they are herd animals and being in company keeps them safe - so a few hacks in an between with company might relax her for when she is alone.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you &#9786;. Definitely going to mix it up and go out with company


----------



## spacefaer (21 September 2016)

Is she an alpha mare at home, or more subservient to other horses?

It sounds like she feels she has to be in charge for looking out for wolves and dragons, as she doesn't see you as herd leader. I bet when you go out with others, she will relax and be much less spooky, as she will have transferred the responsibility for not being eaten to the other horse(s).

The more confident you can be, the more trusting she will become. (easy to say, I know!)


----------



## SR3101 (19 December 2016)

I went through a similar thing with my lad. The best thing I did wasn't tell myself that the scary object wouldn't be a problem. I used to see a bin bag in the distance for example and think 'oh no, he'll spook at this' and then of course he did. As soon as I told myself 'there's a bin bag in the distance and we're going to walk past it' we did! I'd also suggest taking your horse out on a walk just in a bridle. It really boosts the trust between the two of you, and if your horse is anything like mine, they'll follow a treat! Good luck


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (26 December 2016)

I try not to preempt any spooking but easier said than doje mainly because she'll be fine passing a drain then all off a sudden she spooks at one haha.

She's near the top I think in the herd so yea I guess she's not confident in me.


----------



## Jingleballs (28 December 2016)

Keep at it - if she starts spooking then give her something else to think about - leg yeild, flexion etc.

If you feel yourself getting tense then yawn - sounds silly but it works and will relax you and hopefully your horse.

Also found clicker training useful if she is food oriented - I used to teach my cob the "touch" command to encourage him to explore spooky things - if he went over to touch it he'd get a treat - it's amazing how quicky they lose their fear if they think they'll get a treat out of it.


----------



## BethH (29 December 2016)

I've had mine for 13years, he is quietly dominant, he has always been superb in company but a complete wuss by himself, absolutely hates hacking alone.  We do persevere and up until a couple of weeks ago he was having a good attempt at hacking alone at his new yard and I was feeling quite excited by his progress.  

At the moment though, over the last couple of weeks, he is going through a stage of not wanting to hack out alone and is planting when asked to leave the yard - I think he met a deer in the field he was out in and has been terrified ever since.  I know him well enough to understand this is a phase.  I have led him out in hand a couple of times, I have done meet & greet with the new scary log that has appeared on the path and have taken him out a few times in company to build his confidence.  I am angry with myself because I lost my temper with him when it 1st started as the previously week he has just strolled out by himself in a very relaxed fashion - that really set us back!!!!  Note to self - it's not his fault - there is a reason (even if standing up on his back legs is very rude!!!!!).

So, at the moment we hack a route in company then try it by ourselves, do some in hand walks as we have a good groundwork relationship and I also think there maybe some low level pain issue which has made him feel a bit vunerable - the weather has changed, the grass has changed and he is probably feeling a little achy in the hocks - so all in all, I'm echoing the other posters on here but also make certain she isn't spooky because she isn't feeling 100% - quite often tension/spookiness can have an underlying pain moment!

Good luck I feel your pain - I love sensitive horses but they can be really really hard work at times!!!!


----------



## Mahoganybay (29 December 2016)

Sounds like you are doing really well and progressing, it just takes time.

You say you talk to her out hacking, more for your nerves, try not to talk too much or you become white noise. You probably don't realise it but you will probably praise/talk to her all the time, try and keep it to a well timed stroke after she has dealt with an issue. That way then she knows you are pleased, and this instils confidence.

Do you have anyone on foot that could walk out with you on occasion too?


----------



## millikins (29 December 2016)

You are making progress so keep at it but some of them just don't enjoy it. We had a Welsh/TB a couple of years ago, you could have hacked him up the M1 and he wouldn't bat an eyelid but logs, trees, leaves and COWS, oh the horror


----------



## q105 (29 December 2016)

As someone else here has already suggested, maybe she's looking to control situations if she isn't seeing you as herd leader yet. 

My share was really spooky for about a year after coming off the track (TB ex-chaser). Owner actually did natural horsemanship with him to build up a connection between them because he wanted to be strong and independent, but he was actually a little insecure baby inside. 

After a week on a NH rehab yard, he went from barely stepping out into the lead on a hack to hacking out alone, and with that ALL my confidence shot through the roof. 

He still finds the tiniest of things terrifying, a leaf the wrong way round or a road sign from a different angle, but he will just shuffle on past with his eyes on stalks, not a complete plant. Along with this, I realised that he just wants to get past something or get to a destination (canter tracks, for example &#128541, he doesn't mean me harm- he doesn't want to drop me. He'd be MORTIFIED if I came off.


----------



## AMW (29 December 2016)

I'm now hacking out my recently broken youngster. We don't have a school so after a few sessions in the field we hacked out. The stubble is handy as it keeps us off the road but it's getting deep in places and could be ploughed at any time. My girl is welsh and is not the most confident. When I first started hacking her she would try and nap, quickly learnt that was a big nono. She also neighed a lot. She is now a lot more confident. However, the roads had to be braved and this was my aim for this holiday time off work. We've been out twice with someone on foot and she has been good, not perfect but I'm happy with her. I've ridden all my life and I'm in my 50s now, had a break for 4 years but I'm loving being back on board. She is a sensitive soul and spooks at silly things but doesn't bother about things you would expect her to spook at. I have no one to hack out with which I miss, the joys of keeping ponies at home .


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (29 December 2016)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions. I'll keep at it and try and gain confidence in myself as my mare is a sensitive soul so if I'm nervous she's petrified!


----------



## Karran (1 January 2017)

I know some people don't agree with it, but how is she if you led her past something from the ground? 

I used to share a NF and before we gained confidence in each other hacking out alone, I found it easier to hop off, and lead him back and forth a few times and then hop back on and we'd ride past it good as gold. With him I think it was having someone on the ground to follow and reassure him it was safe. By the end of the summer, I didn't need to get off at all, even if we did have a few disagreements about it, we hacked under a flooded railway bridge, under a tunnel for the Kingston Bypass and used the bridge over the M25 to school (if a car was coming in a lane we had to halt to avoid "getting run over" and then walk or trot to the next lane before a car reached us).

The mare I ride now, is a completely different kettle of fish, and I've lost all confidence hacking her. If I got off, I would never, ever be able to get back on again. I am in the same vicious circle with her, I lose confidence doing it, then force myself to do the same small route, something will happen cos we're both on our toes and then we're back in the school for a few months before I pluck up courage to take her out alone again.


----------



## ClareGilby (3 January 2017)

I know a lot of people hate them, but do you wear a body protector?  I wear mine all the time when hacking out alone and I feel like I have my seatbelt on.  I think it is probably psychological but it makes me feel more confident which must feed through to the horse. Maybe give it a go if you can borrow one and see if you feel less nervous about it.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (3 January 2017)

ClareGilby said:



			I know a lot of people hate them, but do you wear a body protector?  I wear mine all the time when hacking out alone and I feel like I have my seatbelt on.  I think it is probably psychological but it makes me feel more confident which must feed through to the horse. Maybe give it a go if you can borrow one and see if you feel less nervous about it.[/QUOTE

Only wear it when jumping, not thought of wearing it when hacking out. I'll give it a go, thanks &#9786;
		
Click to expand...


----------

